# Faxempfänger/Speicher mit LAN-Anbindung



## Slizzzer (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Da ich kein Faxgerät besitze, suche ich eine für meine Zwecke sinnvolle Alternative. Im Prinzip sollte das Ding folgendes können:

- Faxe empfangen und Speichern.
- wenn möglich über LAN vom PC abrufbar sein, alternativ über USB oder WLAN.

Da man häufig von "Müll"-Faxen überhäuft wird, könnte ich so am PC die Faxe durchsehen und nur das wichtige ausdrucken.

Es gab damals zu Windows 95-Zeiten was von Telejet (Saferfax). Das ging schon so in die Richtung.

Kennt da jemand was?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mway-Tuning (25. Januar 2006)

also bei meiner ISDN Telefonanlage war so eine Software dabei namens RVS CommCenter

Funktioniert einwandfrei, wie weit das über Wlan geht hab ich keine Ahnung, aber ein Kumpel von mir (Netzwerkadministrator) wollte sich dem Problem annehmen !


----------

